# will s13/240sx sr20det mainfold work with ser



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

Im starting the project of turbocharging my car. i will be using a t25 trubo off of the det. i was wondering if a aftermarket s13/240sx manifold have enogh room to clear everthing without to much of a headach.  



also im a little concerned about emmisions sence i will be moving to california in july. thoughs are my 2 main questions that im a little confuzed about everthing else is going great. ill let you know when everything is done and post some pics


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dirtking_4 said:


> Im starting the project of turbocharging my car. i will be using a t25 trubo off of the det. i was wondering if a aftermarket s13/240sx manifold have enogh room to clear everthing without to much of a headach.
> 
> 
> 
> also im a little concerned about emmisions sence i will be moving to california in july. thoughs are my 2 main questions that im a little confuzed about everthing else is going great. ill let you know when everything is done and post some pics


The SS autochrome manifold will NOT clear the stock radiator and fans without major work. That and you will also have to fabricate a downpipe for it. Why not just use the BB or pulsar manifold and J pipe, they are cheap, work great, and are easy to come by...


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

shit, well i guess i better send that one back then. its not an crappy autocrome one though. i should of reserched more before i bought this manifold. thanks for the help


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

edit: never mind. please delete.


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i think im just going to keep the manifold, and make my own downpipe. i hope it dosent give me to much trouble. the manifold looks like it will clear the radiator but the fan will have to be moved out of the way.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dirtking_4 said:


> i think im just going to keep the manifold, and make my own downpipe. i hope it dosent give me to much trouble. the manifold looks like it will clear the radiator but the fan will have to be moved out of the way.


pusher fans.

you also need to note the placement of the turbo, will that affect the hood or rad or anything else? also, look over the wleds on the ebay mani REALLY WELL they are know to have shody welds


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dirtking_4 said:


> i think im just going to keep the manifold, and make my own downpipe. i hope it dosent give me to much trouble. the manifold looks like it will clear the radiator but the fan will have to be moved out of the way.


Here is a detailed write up with pics. of what you are trying to do. 

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=132843

This next thread documents a build up on the above setup. 

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=104810

This thread is the install of the above setup. 

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=140688

read all of them as they have a TON of info. for that particular setup.


----------

